# Kababayan LA Special on the Filipino Martial Arts



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I came across these clips on the Filipino Martial Arts today and posted them on my blog:  

The Instinctive edge

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Happy-Papi (Jun 15, 2013)

Very nice! Brought back fun memories. Thanks!


----------

